# Stubble trimmer



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I am after a beard trimmer that gives the "2 day stubble" effect.

The main contenders are the babylyss i-trim and this

http://www.boots.com/en/Remington-touch-control-trimmer-MB_1229252/

For some reason I am drawn to this over the i-trim.

Does any one have either that can show me a picture of 0.4mm stubble.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The i-trim (which I have) has been superseded by the i-stubble (which I also have) and it's a million times better.

Under £40 from Amazon.

The "finish"is very good indeed and works well on my course stubble and angular face very well. The older i-trim left a patchy effect and the covers broke constantly.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

How short are we talking on the lowest setting?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Excuse the comedy expression but about this short (trimmed about an hour ago). Trimmed it fairly quickly - you can do a more thorough job if you take a couple of extra minutes.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for that. That's what I want.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just to add fuel to the debate. I had one of the Phillip's ones originally, and preferred it to the I-trim stubble that I thought I would be "upgrading" to when the Phillips got old and the battery became dross.

The battery on my Babylyss thing has been ****e from the get go, and overally I wasn't impressed with the build quality for what SWMBO paid (it was a christmas present, but I know they were expensive when new). Pretty good when plugged in though, so one advantage is that you can use it on A/C mode.

Used both on the bare blades (i.e. no attachment), as I find the heads can be hit and miss.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The battery on the new version is a zillion times better - at least an hour's use on full charge. The older i-trim had a joke battery!

The only real plus with the old one was that it was more compact. The newer one is a fair bit longer. The newer version really is streets ahead of the i-trim.

BaByliss For Men 7890U i-stubble Trimmer: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If I can direct you to our other site here, you might this useful?

http://www.alphamen.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?284-Philips-Essentials-Trimming-Kit&p=3655#post3655

Viper


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Viper said:


> If I can direct you to our other site here, you might this useful?
> 
> http://www.alphamen.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?284-Philips-Essentials-Trimming-Kit&p=3655#post3655
> 
> Viper


That looks like amazing value for something that performs that well.

If you like it, when the battery finally goes, open it up and check what battery it is inside. My current trimmer has a standard sub c battery that I replaced in minutes.

The issue I am having is that I want to go REALLY short so am going to get stung on the price.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Philips goes really short when it's just bare blades without the 'comb' attachment on it (shorter than the pic posted above ^^). I use this for shaving my head as well as face :thumb:

Also comes with the nose hair clipper head as well.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Viper,

Is this the same 'kit' here:

http://www.boots.com/en/Philips-Grooming-Kit_30337/

I think this might be the correct one now

http://www.forallgadgets.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1226


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Top link is probably the newer version perhaps? Bottom one is same as mine.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Viper,

Both look like good value.


----------

